# How many tail feathers should an adult pure white Indian fantail have ?



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi every1 , 
I wanted to know how many tail feathers should an adult pure white Indian fantail have ? And are there any other ways to find out whether a pigeon is pure indian fantail and not a cross breed ?Here in my country fanciers do a lot of crossbreeding so im just curious..

Thank You


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pure Indian Fantails will be crested and muffed. They should stand upright rather than holding their head back like American Fantails. They also shouldn't zitter (shake their necks a lot). BUT these last two things do not necessarily mean a mix, but they could just be poor show quality.
Here is the standard in America:
http://www.indianfantailclub.org/standard.htm

I hear our standard and the standard in India varies a bit. We have larger birds I believe.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What is up with the neck shaking? I know they ran into the problem when making the mindians and i saw a (i think) ancient tumbler have some crazy neck shakes.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Nazmul said:


> Hi every1 ,
> I wanted to know how many tail feathers should an adult pure white Indian fantail have ? And are there any other ways to find out whether a pigeon is pure indian fantail and not a cross breed ?Here in my country fanciers do a lot of crossbreeding so im just curious..
> 
> Thank You


About 28 tailfeathers. . Can you show a picture of your indian fantail..


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Print Tippler said:


> What is up with the neck shaking? I know they ran into the problem when making the mindians and i saw a (i think) ancient tumbler have some crazy neck shakes.


Considering the mindian may have been crossed and bred down from indian/standard/american fan As the indian is largere then the standard/american fan. And a shakey neck you notice it in standard fans. Mookies also


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And zitterhals. I think Mindians may have had some Figurita put into them as well to get their size down. Some of them still have traces of smaller beaks.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you marry and re lee.......


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I think, its more than 28...... usually we find 32 to 38, going beyond 40 are rare....
I have Indians which are having 32 to 36 feathers....with muffed feet, created and pure white


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine.... only 2 birds are featured....


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you chilangz for further clarification......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Chilangz said:


> I think, its more than 28...... usually we find 32 to 38, going beyond 40 are rare....
> I have Indians which are having 32 to 36 feathers....with muffed feet, created and pure white


I think 28 would be the minimum. It depends on how large the bird is, but as long as the tail is correct proportionately and the correct shape, that's what matters.


----------



## DannysDoos (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## DannysDoos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is one of my new Indian Fantails, what do you think of them?

The feathers have improved and have all "zipped" back up nicely.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

very beautiful..


----------

